# Pakistan Receives The Biggest Ship in Its History



## SherDil

With the consistent expansion and development of sea ports especially with the deep sea container terminal, Pakistan is now capable of handling the largest container ships afloat today at par with the most advanced container terminals in developed countries.


The biggest and deepest vessel berthing ever was recorded with a draft of 14 meters in Pakistan at South Asia Pakistan Terminals (SAPT) recently. This was recorded by the container vessel Hyundai Long Beach when it sailed from SAPT recently.

According to the port authorities, this is the first time in the history of Pakistan that a container ship with such huge depth was at berth in any port in Pakistan. Previously, vessels with a draft up to 13 meters were berthed at Karachi Port and at Port Bin Qasim.

Accordingly, SAPT offloaded import cargo of 1,227 containers and loaded export cargo of 1,745 containers on the said ship.

With the near completion of ongoing dredging activities at Karachi Port, KPT officials are of the view that vessels up to 15.5 meters draft can now be handled at Karachi Port at the new SAPT facility.

SAPT is a US $1.4 billion BOT project of Hong Kong based Hutchison Port Holdings, the world’s biggest container terminal operator.

At present, the dredging activities at the deep sea containers terminal are at its conclusive stage, hoping to meet the target depth of 16 meters which will make Karachi Port capable of handle the biggest container vessels with a draft length of nearly 15.5 meter and containers capacity of over 18,000 TEUs.

It is pertinent to mention here that cargo handling has been in full swing at SAPT since early December 2016.

Experts within the shipping industry are of the view that the arrival of deep draft vessels has broken the barrier limit in Pakistan, which was previously constrained by inherent factors limiting the size of vessels that could call to the port.

With the available facility in Pakistan, traders now have an option to expedite their consignments with the operating deep draft vessels of various shipping companies which will save their time and money in the future.

Pakistan has witnessed consistent and double-digit growth of handling cargo volumes during the past couple of years, which has been outstanding to surpass growth of various countries. It is predicted that growth of volumes is likely to outpace in the future given the stable economy and trade output of the country.

https://propakistani.pk/2017/03/14/pakistan-receives-biggest-ship-history/

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## SherDil

@Doordie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

some intense isolation going on

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## xyxmt

Preparation with ones and twos before Pakistan start hitting chakey pe chaka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usamafarooqui2

Wow!! glad to hear that
pakistan on way to Success



xyxmt said:


> Preparation with ones and twos before Pakistan start hitting chakey pe chaka


bowlers will start pissing in ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lxj5210

glad to hear that pakistan on way to Success

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Good luck Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

A very normal part of trade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RealNapster

Very good news. Way to go Pakistan. 


P.s why is this thread in CPEC section ? it should be in Infrastructure and development section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

we need to increase our technological exports we will lag behind too much if we didn't take that path now.
SAPT is a step in right direction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Thunder

Hassan Guy said:


> some intense isolation going on



every time you say that, are you mocking "them"? or are you mocking the fact that you fell prey to their propaganda and have to prove it every time?

No offense but iI really find this odd every time, that you people have to make a mention of "their" propaganda to make something feel important....
simply means they were successful in getting it into your mind which is the purpose of all propaganda and disinformation...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RangeMaster

Soon Gwadar will takeover Karachi and will be making its way to be the biggest port in the world.InshAllah


----------



## Aamir Siddiqui

Masha ALLAH, long live Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## enquencher

Good for china.
They can trade from karachi port till gwadar comes into full use.
Good for pakistan..they will get toll fees .crane operators their salary (if that not bein operated by chinese). And custom officers their bribes. Win win for both parties.


----------



## friendly_troll96

enquencher said:


> Good for china.
> They can trade from karachi port till gwadar comes into full use.
> Good for pakistan..they will get toll fees .crane operators their salary (if that not bein operated by chinese). And custom officers their bribes. Win win for both parties.


and hindhoos some a55 burns

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Congratulations to Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EnggineerShahjehan

Masha ALLAH may my country keep on progress !


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

they day when mother vessel's start berthing at Gawader or Karachi that day 
Pakistan economy will race up very rapidly


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

friendly_troll96 said:


> and hindhoos some a55 burns


call indian not hindoos. Hindus in Pakistan have minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

enquencher said:


> Good for china.
> They can trade from karachi port till gwadar comes into full use.
> Good for pakistan..they will get toll fees .crane operators their salary (if that not bein operated by chinese). And custom officers their bribes. Win win for both parties.



Jal Gaya...Burnol lagaiyay bhai.


----------



## gayMo

Don't tell me it's Friendship


----------



## Blue Marlin

good going.
anyone got the imo of the ship?


----------



## friendly_troll96

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> call indian not hindoos. Hindus in Pakistan have minds.


my addressees know what i mean


----------



## NomanAli89

War Thunder said:


> every time you say that, are you mocking "them"? or are you mocking the fact that you fell prey to their propaganda and have to prove it every time?
> 
> No offense but iI really find this odd every time, that you people have to make a mention of "their" propaganda to make something feel important....
> simply means they were successful in getting it into your mind which is the purpose of all propaganda and disinformation...



I totally agree even Indians have not used the word isolution as much as few idiots at this forum chant it, Whenever there is a development news some nut comes in and remind us the Indian propaganda ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrrehan

Very very nice


----------



## Super Falcon

I'm working at sister port of SAPT KICT


----------



## somebozo

Wait until CPEC is fully operational and then it will be import export boon!


----------



## Imtiaz New York

Hassan Guy said:


> some intense isolation going on


Who cares if the entire nonbelievers isolate Pakistan. 
Pakistan is a strong country and not a banana republic, nation with huge resources, strong armed forces, nuclear power which the nonbelievers and their puppet don't like.
Anyway who cares


----------



## war&peace

A great news but even better news is that the best days still lie ahead.. With SAPT and ultimately with the completion of Gwader port with its 140 berths and deep sea features, it will become a daily routine... And when people will look back at this news few years down the road, they will just smirk..


----------



## Aawish

At first container vessels with a draft length of 13+ meters destined for Karachi had to dock at Dubai, then unload all the containers and reload them on smaller ships. Now the larger vessels will come directly to Karachi saving a trip to Dubai+docking rent+loading & reloading and other miscellaneous expenses too. More good news will come when Gwadar become fully operative for 15+ meters ships. Unlike Karachi port, it wouldn't need further dredging to accommodate larger ships as it is naturally dredged.


----------



## Samiullah Khan Mohmand

Pakistan needs more imports/exports and best part is, Ships costs less than other mediums used for transportation.
One day Pakistan will be at highest ranks in business through water.
#Hyundai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

This is the largest Container ship Pakistan has received.
Pakistani ports already receive much larger ships than the 72000 ton container ship in this news report.
The PNSC oil tanker fleet is 107000 tonner each.


----------



## Clutch

شاھین میزایل said:


> This is the largest Container ship Pakistan has received.
> Pakistani ports already receive much larger ships than the 72000 ton container ship in this news report.
> The PNSC oil tanker fleet is 107000 tonner each.



Are these what would be classified as the Panamax ships?


----------



## Safriz

Clutch said:


> Are these what would be classified as the Panamax ships?


 I don't know now. When I was sailing Panamax was 52000 tons. I heard they increased that limit.


----------

